

Scribd job posting (using scribd) - axod
http://www.scribd.com/doc/11439198/Scribd-job-posting

======
andr
They should get WebKit running in that Flash widget. Now that would be
seriously redundant.

~~~
marketer
It's funny you mention that. In flash, text can be formatted with simple HTML
markups for styling (tags like <bold>, etc..). It also uses CSS styling for
components, although it's a fairly limited form of CSS.

The AIR runtime already has an HTML component*. All Adobe would need to do is
stick it into the flash runtime and you could make it work with Flex :)

[http://livedocs.adobe.com/flex/3/langref/mx/controls/HTML.ht...](http://livedocs.adobe.com/flex/3/langref/mx/controls/HTML.html)
)

~~~
andreyf
But can the AIR HTML component run Flash?

------
pclark
you should have displayed it in book mode -- then its a real job posting!

------
alaskamiller
It says I have to download some program called Adobe Flash to view this.

~~~
pclark
Scribd is great because rather than using PDF like most browsers, it uses
flash

~~~
gaius
The world is still awaiting a good use for Flash.

I am, I suspect, much older than most HN readers (early 30s) and I remember a
thing called RTF. It amuses me to see it constantly reinvented. And not
improved.

~~~
pclark
I think YouTube is the best use of Flash.

Do you mean Rich Text Format? It's used by OS X a fair amount. Didn't know
Microsoft invented it, neat.

~~~
gaius
The point being that a standard format for documents is a solved problem and
has been for years.

~~~
marketer
It's not that simple. You need a format that can represent any kind of
document. Good luck trying to convert a powerpoint with complex shapes and
background images into a RTF. There are only two formats that can really do
that, while being viewed inside a browser - swf and images.

~~~
tokenadult
Does anyone want a PowerPoint with complex shapes and background images?

[http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0...](http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0001yB&topic_id=1)

<http://norvig.com/Gettysburg/>

~~~
marketer
Nobody is stopping you from using latex,beamer,and emacs and taking a weekend
to finish your slides. But if you want something done in fifteen minutes that
looks good, use powerpoint.

~~~
eru
I am faster using TeX's beamer classes than fighting Powerpoint's UI.

------
ivankirigin
is there a second page or am I missing something?

~~~
fallentimes
Here's the original:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=451733>

